# Estranho...



## tozequio (13 Ago 2006 às 02:35)

O que acham que isto significa?


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 02:44)

Isso são os bots de motores de busca, neste caso do Google e do Yahoo. Eles indexam as páginas e fazem também cópias delas para os seus servidores.

Já agora, o fórum vê-se muito mal no teu PC  

Já consideraste mudar para o Firefox?


----------



## tozequio (13 Ago 2006 às 02:46)

Fil disse:


> Já agora, o fórum vê-se muito mal no teu PC
> 
> Já consideraste mudar para o Firefox?



Não, eu é que reduzi o tamanho da página no paint para não ocupar muito espaço no fórum. 

Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 02:50)

É que o fórum parece estar extremamente largo. Aqui tem a mesma largura do logo.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2006 às 00:30)

Quantos estão ligados?  

Desculpem, aquela imagem do nosso fórum com a descrição das actividades de cada membro, onde raio se situa essa opção?


----------

